# buck pic



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

[/IMG]







well it has started you dont start seeing big guys like this in the day


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

All these trail cam pics I have been seeing over the last couple of weeks kind of make me want to buy one.

We have a lot of deer activity in the woods behind the house, and I would like to see what is back there.

If I were to get one does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks
Brandon


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

if you got 200 go buy a moultrie i 40 takes great pics and i can hook you up on how to make a security box to keep peoples sticky fingers off it plus great battery life


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

Now that s a nice pic there...ready for mystical flight...


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

Probably a stupid question but...

What is the difference between the i-40 and the m-40?

Thanks again


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

the i 40 is infor red so no flash not supose to scare the deer but i have had old cuddys that flash and still got pics but hell i dont know but what i do know is that the battery life is great on these cameras


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Fatkid, could you pm me how you make your security box. I had one stolen already and the other is sitting in the basement. I would like to get it back out there.

Thanks man!


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

BNichs,

If you are looking for an I40 click the link below and I can have one out to you tomorrow. You can have it in the woods by the weekend.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

well guys frank the tank is down green scrore without deductions 166 great shot my buddy put on him last nite at 415 while he was chasing off a nother buck he had to watch him for 45 min till he got the right shot he didnt go 40 yrds big deer his neck is 32 inchs huge will post pics later good luck boys its here


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Glad to see your buddy got him...Now let's see some pics!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is an impressive buck! Hope you get him.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

well guys he got him at 415 last nite after watching him for 45 min he finally gave him a shot he siad he came out in the open twice but was running off a little 8 point from trying to pick up his ladie . thank goodness he didnt go but 40 yrds cause he weighed 215 pounds field dressed 21 inside spread 24 outside 25 and 23 main beams and scored 166 without deductions . He siad he had been by bombs rpgs shot at but he was not near as nervous as he was when he saw those antlers coming throw the brush i thought he was going to loose it when he rapped his hands around thouse antlers he siad that the pics that i had sent him from my trail camera while he was over seas gave him great hope to get his ass home and get in the treestand and while i would have loved to have got him myself he needed that and deserved


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Congrats to your buddy and yourself for being a good friend.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

Congrats to you both, he'll never forget it.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a memory the two of you will share for the rest of your life. Congrats to you both. There are not many people who would pass up an opportunity at a buck like that just to allow a friend to take it. Kudos to you!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

what beast! that will be one he will ever forget!


----------

